# What do you think about my site?



## julguribye (Jun 1, 2002)

I'm just finished with the new design on my portfolio site. It's very simple without any fancy effects and I may add some flash later... What do you think?


----------



## julguribye (Jun 1, 2002)

Oops.. always forget the link!
www.slackmedia.tk


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

You site is summed up in your avatar...


----------



## Trip (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey! That's a cool site man! But can I suggest one thing? On the logo...it looks simplistic and very blurry! You should get that fixed, because the key to corporate success lies in first impressions, and the logo is always the thing to be viewed first!


----------



## julguribye (Jun 2, 2002)

ok, I'll see what I can do about the logo.
But one thing: Do any of you get a .tk pop-up at the welcome page?


----------



## Jadey (Jun 2, 2002)

I don't, but I have evil pop-ups suppressed at browser level


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 2, 2002)

yes, i get a popup


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jun 2, 2002)

I also get that TK pop-up.  I do not like .TK anymore.  They do some funky stuff with the frames.

BTW trip... that is the best Avatar I have ever seen


----------



## julguribye (Jun 3, 2002)

ok, i've fixed the pop-up now
it's not there anymore
nummi: i've never had any problems with frames (i don't use frames on my site though)
So any more comments?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 5, 2002)

Download Slackass 6 here

Link Doesn't Work.... I really wanna see it! 

Edit: None of your other downloadable links work either.... looks like a good site, i just wanna see some cool stuff!


----------



## julguribye (Jun 5, 2002)

for some reason all the files has been deleted from the file server. check back tomorrow and they'll be there


----------



## Pengu (Feb 2, 2003)

Uh..


> Domain name registration (Step 1 of 5)
> 
> 
> Your domain name: SLACKMEDIA.TK
> ...



Um.. what the??


----------



## Ricky (Feb 2, 2003)

Note to others...  don't revive ancient threads.


----------



## Pengu (Feb 3, 2003)

So how come it came up when i clicked on "New Posts"???


----------

